

SpaceX Responds To Forbes Contributor Loren Thompson - shii
http://blogs.forbes.com/bruceupbin/2011/05/24/spacex-responds-to-forbes-contributor-loren-thompson/

======
anactofgod
From their site (<http://www.lexingtoninstitute.org/mission>), we find that
the Lexington Institute's mission is...

"The Lexington Institute believes in limiting the role of the federal
government to those functions explicitly stated or implicitly defined by the
Constitution. The Institute therefore actively opposes the unnecessary
intrusion of the federal government into the commerce and culture of the
nation, and strives to find nongovernmental, market-based solutions to public-
policy challenges. We believe a dynamic private sector is the greatest engine
for social progress and economic prosperity."

Thompson's article does not align with this mission.

